# Pop Up Camper help



## Qbano (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a 1991 Jayco Pop Up 1006 Deluxe

Brought it home this weekend to get her ready for a trip and of course the cable for the lift is broken.

Do any of you have any advice or who can help with a fix? 

I have called about 5 places and nobody works on pop ups. 

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

call Toppers off 290: 936.372.1119


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Did you try RV Masters? 713-461-2300


----------



## Qbano (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, toppers won't touch it since I didn't purchase from them and they are not taking outside service work

RV masters said it would $1500 and 2 months


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

May want to google it and see if you can fix it yourself. 





https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=pop+up+camper+broken+lift+cable


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Qbano said:


> Thanks guys, toppers won't touch it since I didn't purchase from them and they are not taking outside service work
> 
> RV masters said it would $1500 and 2 months


I don't know anything about that price but most decent RV shops are usually backed up. I dropped mine off at RV Masters Friday and they won't look at it for another week at least is what I was told. I have yet to find an rv repair place that has a quick turn around, just doesnt happen in this business.....

Here is one more name I remembered, from google maps it appears he works out of his house but has very good reviews. I spoke to him a while back and he said he was 3-4 weeks out on repairs.

http://www.rvservicereviews.com/Rev...&FacilityID=2406&State=TX&Search=&CategoryID=


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Might call Channelview RV: (281) 452-7760


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

I called my RV repair guy for you. He said they don't repair them because most times the repair costs are more than what the unit is worth. Repair it yourself or buy another unit.


----------



## Qbano (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks for the info, we are going to try and repair it this weekend. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Jmlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

I would spend a little extra money and buy stainless cable.


----------



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

We tore into our 96 and did it ourselves. Make sure and precut you some 2x4's to hold up the roof while you are working on it. Wasnt the most fun thing we have ever done, but was doable. Husband is pretty handy but bought cable at our local hardware and redid it all.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

ccash said:


> We tore into our 96 and did it ourselves. Make sure and precut you some 2x4's to hold up the roof while you are working on it. Wasnt the most fun thing we have ever done, but was doable. Husband is pretty handy but bought cable at our local hardware and redid it all.


Awesome! Just in time for Spring. Life's Better Outside!


----------



## Qbano (Sep 6, 2012)

well, i got it done!

luckily it was just the main cable at the front that broke. I also was able to find the exact winch (dumb luck) at Northern tool and replaced that as well. Took most of the day Saturday but she lifts and lowers smooth as ever, time to go camping! I appreciate everyones imput.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

And saved yourself a buttload of money! Congrats on getting it fixed.


----------



## Qbano (Sep 6, 2012)

Saved a ton! All in about $120


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

SWEET TOWN! Welcome to the pop up owners club... They are a load of fun--not too sure if ya use facebook or not; however, there is a pretty cool page "pop up camper owners"

It's a "closed" group, but request to join and someone will add ya!
Lots of Texans on that group too


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Qbano said:


> Saved a ton! All in about $120


Very nice! It feels a lot better when you get things like that done yourself. Congrat's!


----------

